# Hiking/Backpacking/Camping



## PirateNinjetti (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello!

To say a few words before I ask my initial question, I am a high supporter of including pets in daily and outside activities with the family. I recently got engaged to a guy named Brandon, whom I've been living with for about 8 months or so, and with that we gained an extra dog. Then, while on the phone to the rabbit rescue (where I got my one-eyed, 2 3/4 eared bun - Eli) I came across a stray cat. Not just any stray cat... a stray kitten next to a car in the road, unable to walk, and about 2.5 weeks old. Needless to say, since I didn't see another cat around for an hour or so after that, I took her in (and she's snuggled up with me now!). We bottle fed her and raised her to be the very healthy ~4 month old cat that she is today. So, where this little story is coming to, we have 4 animals in a small apartment: a Maltese (Alice), a Chihuahua/Min Pin (Prima), a Dutch Bunny (Eli), and a Silver Tabby Torti (Muffin). WHEW!

ANYWAYS, I'm super into outdoors activities (skiing is my favorite!) and my dog, Alice, usually accompanies me wherever I go and wherever she's allowed... about the same with Brandon and Prima, which makes me really sad for the bunny and cat being left behind. I really want to go outside more, I know the dogs definitely do too, and I think (with proper vaccinations) both the cat and the bunny would enjoy it as well. I want to go backpacking and camping with our whole family - Brandon, me, bun, cat, dogs.

Has anyone done this before? I saw a couple youtube videos, but I'd really prefer personal experiences for answers. I'd like to know how you handled your bun (and we will also have a carriers for when any animal gets worn out) and how sleeping arrangements worked within a tent. I was thinking that bringing a lightweight cage would be a good fit - just so he doesn't chew up anything in the tent.

I have a feeling I will get many negative replies for this, but I would like to keep those at a minimum. I know the risks involved and I understand that taking animal first aid kits is essential. I would take the basics: Food, water, veggies, hay, harness/lead. 

Any suggestions are much appreciated, and all will be taken into account. Thank you!


----------



## Azerane (Jan 10, 2014)

Technically, providing you take everything with you that you need, including secure enclosures for time to run around etc, there's no reason why you can't do it.

However...  Depending on your rabbit's personality, a change in scenery and smells like that could be a huge stress inducer, some rabbits would be fine with it, others may stress. Not to mention that having a caged rabbit like that out in the woods could be a big draw card for predators (though granted with dog smell they may stay a bit away).

I would have a few concerns for your cat too, cats can be inclined to taking off and roaming around and escaping and not coming back when you want them to. It's one of the things where I wouldn't just risk it. Personally, I just wouldn't do it with either a cat or rabbit. Bandit and I go for walks on a leash and harness in the backyard and park, but I don't think I'd be staying overnight with him anywhere, he would probably rather I spend time with him at home than in a new and threatening environment.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had a few cats in my life (some strictly indoor/some who were allowed out but came inside at night) and we've got two cats right now (came with my boyfriend)... I've seen a LOT of different personalities amongst all those cats and I can't think of a single one that would enjoy a camping trip or something *and* who could be trusted not to always be looking for an opportunity to run off.

As for rabbits... if you have a pretty laid-back/easy going rabbit (as opposed to a high-strung/easily startled one), then it could potentially work. I think all three of my bunnies could do just fine on an outdoor adventure, given the right circumstances and with enough precautions taken.

The concerns I'd have:

~ Will there be a hike to the camp site? Harnesses are potentially hazardous for bunnies in general and it's *definitely* not safe to have a bunny on a harness in an uncontrolled environment (like the woods). Also, when you do use a harness, the bunny walks YOU - not the other way around (same deal with cats), so it's simply not possible to walk a bunny to a pre-designated location. The bunny would have to be carried or pushed in a stroller (neither of which is at all practical on most hiking trails... and a carrier in particular would make for a lot of bumping around and jostling for the bunny).

~ Bunnies can become susceptible to heat stroke at temperatures as low as 80F. Mine show signs of being a bit warm the majority of the time in our hellhole of an apartment because we get air conditioning OR heat depending on the outside weather (and even when it's hot, the AC never wants to cool this place below 78F or so). It's total BS - I don't care if it's 40-50F outside, if it's 80 degrees INSIDE then I want the AC on. I'd open a window, but they don't have screens and are bolted shut. When it's above 75 inside, I can tell by their body language that the bunnies are craving AC as much as I am.

They handle cold much better and an outdoor rabbit can comfortably survive night time temps *well* below zero in a well-insulated hutch... however, the same is not true of an indoor rabbit accustomed to climate control, as they won't have grown an appropriately heavy coat.

For an indoor bunny, I would definitely leave them at home unless the outdoor temperatures are around 50-70F (and don't forget to consider wind chill/heat index).

~ Plants/vegetation - while wild rabbits tend to instinctively know what is and isn't safe to eat, the same is NOT true of domesticated bunnies. If a plant looks tasty, they'll eat it. You'll need to be able to recognize safe/unsafe plants and vegetation before letting your bunny roam... and you'll also need to be able to find out if the campsite you plan to stay at ever uses pesticides or fertilizers of any sort, as those would render the grass or w/e unsafe for bunnies (those products can linger in the ground for YEARS, by the way).

~ Exercise - no one wants to be stuck in a cage for the whole trip! Something like this might work better than an x-pen, especially if you'll have to haul it to a camp site (since x-pens tend to be bulky and heavy)... though at 17.5'' tall, you'd have to figure out a way to cover it (well-secured tarp or a ceiling made from hardware cloth or chicken wire lengths zip-tied together) to prevent your bunny from jumping out. Alternatively, you could rig something out of 1x2s and hardware cloth or poultry netting that would be pretty lightweight... though the end cost of that would be similar to the "plant guard" I linked and that involves stakes that let you secure it to the ground.

Even with a lid/ceiling of some sort, I would NOT trust any portable enclosure to be capable of keeping a predator out (plus they're not dig-proof), he would definitely need to be supervised any time he's in the pen.

~ Leaving the bunny behind for hikes and such - can you provide a cage or enclosure that would make it truly safe to leave the bunny behind at the camp site for an hour or two if you guys wanted to go for a hike or something where it wouldn't be practical to haul them along?

If the weather was cool enough, your vehicle was parked in the shade (and you KNEW it would stay in the shade) then it might be safe to leave the cage in your vehicle with the windows partially open... otherwise, you'll need to have a dig-proof and predator-proofed cage/enclosure you can set up for your bunny - just having a basic cage in a tent isn't enough to be safe if you're not in the tent or the immediate area (though it should work just fine at night if you don't mind some noise while you're sleeping).

A "meshed" dog crate (ie hardware cloth cut to fit the sides and zip-tied on so nothing could get through or reach through the bars) *might* work if you were able to secure the door to where a raccoon couldn't open it.

~~~~~

Given that you'll need a cage, something to set up an exercise space with, hay, pellets, a water bowl or bottle, probably some fresh veggies, probably a litter box (and litter) for the cage, etc. and that a bunny would have to be carried (or pushed in a stroller) to the campsite, I truly can't see it being practical or viable to try to bring a bunny along on a backpacking trip. Backpacking is centered around traveling light and bunnies require the opposite .

If, however, you were going to be driving right up to your camp site, I could see that potentially being an enjoyable experience for an easygoing bunny. You'll need to make sure the temperatures will be suitable, the weather (wind, rain, sun, etc.) will be mild and the campsite will be shaded. You'll also want to pick a place with very little predatory wildlife, and even if there shouldn't be any near your campsite, you should take precautions as though there will be - you never know!

My house bunnies like the outdoors and aren't bothered by changes in location (taking them to a friend's house or something); if yours is the same way, he may well enjoy all the exciting sights, sounds and smells of a camping trip. Some bunnies are very big on routine and familiarity, though, and those sorts would surely rather stay at home.

I think what it comes down to is whether the camping trip location is "family friendly" or more for hardcore outdoorsy types - any place you'd feel safe taking a little kid to can probably be rendered safe for a bunny; very remote and wild locations, however, would probably have too many variables to worry about.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 10, 2014)

Rabbits really would not do well with hiking. Even on leash (not a great idea in an unknown area with wildlife), rabbits aren't going to follow you like a dog would. Trying to manage a dog and a rabbit as well as your other gear would be a lot of work. You could get a pet stroller, but it would not really work on uneven terrain. Some are not too big and don't offer much room for a litter box or other things. If you wanted to take your rabbit out in town or some easy walking trails, a stroller could be suitable for a couple hours. 

Camping with rabbits could be done, but would be some planing. You would need a pen or pet tent (if you rabbit won't chew or dig it). If the rabbit it outside, a pen needs a top to protect from predators. I would not leave a rabbit unattended camping since you never know what might happen. 

Rabbits are prey animals and there are a lot of predators in most camping and hiking areas. Some predators would see a domestic rabbit as an easy dinner, even birds can easily swoop in with a rabbit in the city. 

Rabbits do tend to eat anything they find that might be food. Some plants are poisonous and a domestic rabbit will not be good at knowing what is safe and what isn't. Even just grass might have dropping from other animals that could carry parasites. You can just lay a tarp down and put a blanket on top, but that will add to what you take with you and doens't really allow the rabbit to enjoy being outside the same way. Even in an area you know, pesticides and herbicides can common and dangerous. 

There would be better ways to get a rabbit or cat outside rather than going camping and hiking with them. A safe yard can be great. Trips to a pet store and even a walk around the block in a stroller can be nice.


----------



## JBun (Jan 10, 2014)

I think whether or not it will work out, really just depends on your individual pets. Though taking rabbits camping isn't a common thing, and most of us couldn't imagine our rabbits liking that sort of thing, there are always exceptions with pets. Who knows, maybe you have a bun or cat that likes adventures.

I think I remember someone on here mentioning once that they took their rabbit camping and it worked out fine. And I used to have a bun that I would put in my hoodie and take him on a short hike up the hill to feed my horse, then he would hop home on his leash, though usually he petered out and I ended up carrying him most of the way. 

Maybe start small and see how it goes and if it might be something your cat and rabbit like, or at least don't mind


----------



## PirateNinjetti (Jan 11, 2014)

We do have an extremely relaxed bunny, which was what made me finally choose him instead of this other one (who was fairly active) because he would do better with all of our pets - and they do get along. I also know of many cats who have been going on hikes lately, and I think ours would be just fine. I just hate the fact of having to leave them behind for 1-5 days at a time. Plus, that gets very pricey if you have someone watch them, and last time we had someone watch our pets it didn't go over well at all. I guess we'll see what happens or what we choose. I'm thinking maybe I'll just take them on shorter walks then and take the dogs hiking... it just makes me sad leaving them out.

I also don't have the experience to go on wild hikes yet, so those are out of question, and where I live has mainly deer as wild life (with some coyotes and foxes, but they don't come around humans).

I guess we'll just think it over. What would I have to do to leave them home alone for 1-5 days?? Food regulation is impossible.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 11, 2014)

I could see car camping, but where I used to go backpacking you'd need a couple of pack animals minimum. I used to take my 140 lb Doberman as he was very well behaved and he'd carry his own food mostly--if we we're going out for more than a week I'd arrange a food/supply drop at a pre-determined point.


----------



## SnuggleBunnies (Jan 11, 2014)

I've gone camping with my buns. However, we have a camper and a van. And went in winter in Florida. So it wasn't too particularly hot. 
When the buns were not in the van (in their cage), they were in the camper. In both instances, there was absolutely no way that any predator could possibly get to them. They also had our smell everywhere and they had each other, which helps.

Had we been tent camping, they'd either stay in the van OR I'd have them boarded at the vets. The noises were stress-y enough even in the camper, etc, and it took time for them to adjust...so I would personally never feel comfortable leaving them in a tent or outside anywhere (particularly because they are indoor bunnies). 

Many vets offer boarding services, by the by..for rabbits at my vet, it's $15/day per spot, which isn't bad at all. It's worth looking in to for camping trips.

Rabbits on harnesses will not hike nor go for a walk, like others said. They'll more likely walk you or not even move if the environment frightens them. I know you said that the majority of wildlife is deer, coyotes, and foxes...but you're forgetting birds of prey, which may well see a bun on a leash and snag them before you can even react. It is extremely dangerous and not worth the risk, in my opinion. Even if you did get the bun back from the bird, they'd be severely traumatized and injured and just.... ): Oh, and other peoples dogs. If it's a family campsite that allows pets (which I assume it is, considering) you should be aware that you are not the only ones bringing dogs and that other people may not have trained theirs so well, nor have the other dogs been taught how to interact with a rabbit.

You'll also be packing all of the necessary supplies for two humans, two dogs, and a cat (if you bring it). That is a lot of stuff. Add to it the rabbit pens and food and cages etcetc and it just seems like a lot of meticulous planning to manage?

There are a few older threads that are under the "similar threads" thing as I am responding, you may want to look into the links:

Bunny Camping
Camping
Taking Bunny Outside
what to do with rain/night time

And just for good measure:
bunny sitter guide


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hubby and I go camping about twice a year. We tent camp and go on day hikes but we've never taken the rabbits. I send them to my parents house for the week. The longest I'm comfortable leaving them is a weekend (and that's with us leaving Friday and returning Sunday so it really only ends up us not seeing them on Saturday).
I personally don't think it's safe to take them to the VA mountains where we camp. When we go on hikes we would have to leave them behind in the tent. Between the possibility of a predator smelling them and attacking, and other peoples' dogs and children that are not under control we chose not to take the risk. Someday we plan on getting an RV, and then we will take them. That way they will always be safe behind locked doors. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------

